# Replacing interior lights



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well started a little project today. I'm replacing all my interior lights to blue. It's a major PITA but I think it'll be well worth it when I'm all done. I'll have pictures soon to come. If anyone needs to know how to get to some lights, hit me up in here.


----------



## jbraun (Mar 2, 2005)

i'd be interested as my interior is completely out of my car right now, i have a blue/grey interior and it would not be hard at all for such a modification in my car's current state. post pics and if i like it i'll do it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

jbraun said:


> i'd be interested as my interior is completely out of my car right now, i have a blue/grey interior and it would not be hard at all for such a modification in my car's current state. post pics and if i like it i'll do it


This is what I went with


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

............Fixed.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well here's what I got. You guys all know how hard it is to hold a camera still when it's dark and you have to use "Slow shutter" mode


----------



## jbraun (Mar 2, 2005)

where is your oil pressure guage? or does that one not have a light?


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

*light help*



♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well started a little project today. I'm replacing all my interior lights to blue. It's a major PITA but I think it'll be well worth it when I'm all done. I'll have pictures soon to come. If anyone needs to know how to get to some lights, hit me up in here.



i can get to most of them but how hard is it to get to the light behind the accelerometer and compass on the dash


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

kutrecords2005 said:


> i can get to most of them but how hard is it to get to the light behind the accelerometer and compass on the dash



They are easy. Take out the radio and heater/AC controls 4 (just look at the little lip above the AC controls there are two screws up there and 2 below the radio (make sure to take off the little black border piece. Then once you get that out there are 2 screws holding a white bracket on. That's the center gauges.

I don't have a oil pressure gauge at the moment. I still don't know how to hook it one up to the block yet.


----------

